# Strap-On (Water) Pipe Thermometer



## dogwood (Feb 26, 2010)

Anyone recommend an economical strap-on pipe thermometer (for water pipe, not flue pipe) and a source for acquiring some. Thanks

Mike


----------



## benjamin (Feb 26, 2010)

This won't help you in VA, but I buy the dial meat thermometer that Menards sells for $3, attach it with some AL tape and cover it with a little insulation and it's good enough for me.    Last one I bought, I see the new model isn't nearly as nice as the old ones but for $3 I won't complain too much.  The temp range is pretty much what you want for a boiler.


----------



## dogwood (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks Benjamin. I was hoping to find an economical strap on temperature gauge that looks like the probe type temp/pressure gauges that are commonly available. 

Mike


----------



## easternbob (Feb 26, 2010)

Dogwood,
Some other people on this website recommended milk frothing thermometers.  I bought a couple on ebay cheap.  Nice size/large dials.  I taped them onto the pipe and added some insulation over top and they seem to be giving pretty good numbers.


----------



## taxidermist (Feb 26, 2010)

Dogwood do a search here lots of ideas.

Look at azel digital temp

Rob


----------



## ghangac (Feb 27, 2010)

Dogwood,

Take a look at Coleparmer Website for Spring Mount Surface Thermometers.   EW-08107-22 Surface Thermometer , 2" Face, 3-Spring Pipe Mount, 0 to 250 ° F    $17.25 each.

http://www.coleparmer.com/catalog/product_view.asp?sku=0810722

Good luck,
Greg


----------



## dogwood (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks for the link Greg. these are exactly what I was looking for, and reasonabley priced as well. I wonder how their spring held thermometers compare to the magnetic ones for staying in place? Seems like a magnetic install would be as easy as it could get. I'll be ordering tomorrow. Thanks again.

Mike


----------

